# time and a half for OT ending



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

A bill making its way quietly through the senate will effectively end overtime pay. "This will bring an end to the 40 hour week " was quoted by an unnamed Senate source. "if this passes then the next target will be minimum wage laws and an end to Davis Beacon " 

how do you feel this will effect you.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Sounds like the _National Equirer_.

Is the story right after the two-headed Elvis baby?


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Time and a half?
I haven't worked for less then double in years.. Anything over a 7 1/2 hr day or a 37 1/2 hr week.. or week-ends. Stat holidays can be even be higher depending on the job.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

rewire said:


> A bill making its way...


as they say in the political forums: *link please?*


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

show of hands to those who don't believe this could happen


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Sounds like the _National Equirer_.
> 
> Is the story right after the two-headed Elvis baby?


 bush tried http://murray.senate.gov/news.cfm?id=217218 and when conservatives get back power they will succeed.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

rewire said:


> bush tried http://murray.senate.gov/news.cfm?id=217218 and when conservatives get back power they will succeed.


 
Oh Horse SH*T


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

rewire said:


> A bill making its way quietly through the senate will effectively end overtime pay. "This will bring an end to the 40 hour week " was quoted by an unnamed Senate source. "if this passes then the next target will be minimum wage laws and an end to Davis Beacon "
> 
> how do you feel this will effect you.


How will it "effectively end overtime pay" Inquiring minds would just love hear the facts.......:whistling2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I did not read the whole story. BUT it may surprise you to know that occasionally (like every day) in lieu of doing actual work our representatives in congress grandstand. Posing questions to bills and events that will never happen. So they can tell the populace at home how they ferreted out some evil and saved the masses. When in reality there was nothing to save us from.


This happens on both sides of the aisle.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

brian john said:


> Oh Horse SH*T


 Agreed! Free market economics trumps socialism.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Do you have a link for this bill that you are talking about?


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

heck, with the way this country is heading, soon none of us will have 40 hrs worth of work...won't need to worry about OT


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

oldman said:


> heck, with the way this country is heading, soon none of us will have 40 hrs worth of work...won't need to worry about OT


That reminds me - time to plan another vacation.

I'm not worried though. Obama is going to save the world and give us all mortgage payments and jobs for life.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

oldman said:


> heck, with the way this country is heading, soon none of us will have 40 hrs worth of work...won't need to worry about OT


 You got that right.:furious:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

rewire said:


> "This will bring an end to the 40 hour week "


I call shenanigans. 

A Google search for "This will bring an end to the 40 hour week" bring up this message: _







No results found for *"This will bring an end to the 40 hour week"*.

_If there were an article anywhere on the web with these words it would show.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I'm not worried though. Obama is going to save the world and give us all mortgage payments and jobs for life.


 I think I will quite my job tomorrow.:clap:

















:no:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I think I will quite my job tomorrow.:clap:


It's "quit", not "quite". :clap:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> It's "quit", not "quite". :clap:


 Yea I was typing to fast.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

rewire said:


> show of hands to those who don't believe this could happen


i'll show 2....and i'll throw in the belief that the politician used as an example is lying through their teeth when trying the tell the voters how she is 'looking out for their well being'


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I think I will quite my job tomorrow.:clap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i could go for a nice cushy job on the Big O Stayroll....


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

oldman said:


> i could go for a nice cushy job on the Big O Stayroll....


 Me too.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

I've been working 6/10's since July. The second the overtime is gone, so am I! They can keep their room and board on top of that!

This rumor is just another effort by the loser team of Obozo, pe-lousy, and harry greed. yes, your hearing it from a union guy.

All that voted for Obozo, how's that hope and change working out for you? 15% unemployment is a change the country didn't need. Hope he is gone soon for treason (while obama fiddle,s troops are in harms way while "the annoited one" plays golf) 

I did hear some good news today - Sarah Palin stuck Joe Biden good and let some hot air out out of "say it so, Joe!"


Palin's Latest Facebook Note 

As the vice president knows, I have always advocated an all-of-the-above approach to American energy independence. Among other things, my alternative energy goal for Alaska sits at 50 percent because Alaska reached more than 20 percent during my term in office. The Obama-Biden administration, on the other hand, recently announced a renewable goal of only 25 percent. However, domestic drilling should remain a top priority in order to meet America’s consumption and security needs. 

*The vice president’s extreme opposition to domestic energy development goes all the way back to 1973 when he opposed the Alaska pipeline bill. As Ann Coulter pointed out, “Biden cast one of only five votes against the pipeline that has produced more than 15 billion barrels of oil, supplied nearly 20 percent of this nation’s oil, created tens of thousands of jobs, added hundreds of billions of dollars to the U.S. economy and reduced money transfers to the nation’s enemies by about the same amount.” *
*This nonsensical opposition to American domestic energy development continues to this day. Apparently the Obama-Biden administration only approves of offshore drilling in Brazil, where it will provide security and jobs for Brazilians. This election is about American security and American jobs.* 
There’s one way to tell Vice President Biden that we’re tired of folks in Washington distorting our message and hampering our nation’s progress: Hoffman, Baby, Hoffman! 
- Sarah Palin


I say "Go Sarah, Go!!!" 

We have to have a country, before we can fight about the work performed in it. I despise what Obama is doing to this nation.


----------

